# Hybrid mallard



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Shot this neat looking mallard last weekend. I'm guessing mallard, farmduck. but it had the body of a gadwall?? Anyways neat looking bird.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm thinking your correct a farm duck mallard cross. Mallards seem to be mating friendly with white farm ducks.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. Mallard/ farm duck hybrid . Cool looking


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Possibly pintail cross if the body looks like a gadwall. Just my 2c.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Isnt that a woodie mallard hybrid?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

It didn't get the square tail.


----------

